# 2008 VW City Golf Cabin filter



## dj322 (May 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a 2008 VW City Golf (Canada). Does anybody know what class of car this is? Eg MK4, MK5 etc?

Also, I have tried to replace my cabin filter by going to the passengers side, removing the foam from under the glove box. However, upon removing the foam, there doesn't appear to be an obvious box with the slide out cover that is mentioned everywhere on the internet. Is the cabin filter located elsewhere on a City Golf? I understand sometimes the cover does not slide away but is held by a screw?

Is there a section on City Golfs on this forum somewhere? Sorry if I have posted in the wrong area.:banghead:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

MK4 and its located on the passenger side rain tray. Remove the 4 screws and carefully wiggle it out, the cover usually catches near the hinge, work slowly to not break the plastic.

Get a charcoal activated filter, not that plain white Hepa. Better for your lungs and nose.


----------



## dj322 (May 30, 2015)

Hey, I checked this but there was nothing in there, no tray attached with a filter or nothing. Also the city golf pollen filter is designed with that corner cut whereas the full rectangle shaped one would be located in the rain tray area in older models. Is there a chance the filter is located behind the glove box rather than under it? If so, how can I pry out the box?

I have a picture of the underside if anyone is interest in seeing this but not sure how to post it on here.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

dj322 said:


> Hey, I checked this but there was nothing in there, no tray attached with a filter or nothing. Also the city golf pollen filter is designed with that corner cut whereas the full rectangle shaped one would be located in the rain tray area in older models. Is there a chance the filter is located behind the glove box rather than under it? If so, how can I pry out the box?
> 
> I have a picture of the underside if anyone is interest in seeing this but not sure how to post it on here.


Pic would have to be hosted online, you cannot link to your PC's HD. Or use Tapatalk app and load them from your phone.

If you have this behind the rain tray, then you need to retrofit to a Mk4 Golf/Jetta cabin filter housing and frame retainer.


----------



## dj322 (May 30, 2015)

Yep, that is exactly what I have. Do you have a link of the retrofit thing you mention?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

The link has both the housing and the retainer.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cabin-Dust-F...f-GTI-MK4-Audi-TT-1J1-819-640-B-/351290641256


----------



## dj322 (May 30, 2015)

Hi all,

In case anyone is interested, I have contacted two VW garages in Canada, both who confirm there is no pollen / cabin filter with this model.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

dj322 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I have contacted two VW garages in Canada, both who confirm there is no pollen / cabin filter with this model.


Are you going to retrofit one?


----------



## dj322 (May 30, 2015)

Eric D said:


> Are you going to retrofit one?


Hey,

No I have decided not to fit one. I live in a condo so already have a hard time trying to work on my car (bylaws prohibit any work to be done on vehicles on condo grounds). I therefore end up going to random car parks or secluded spots to do any work. So the less I have to replace during services the better...hooray! However, I now have a spare cabin filter sitting around, first world problems


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

dj322 said:


> Hey,
> 
> No I have decided not to fit one. I live in a condo so already have a hard time trying to work on my car (bylaws prohibit any work to be done on vehicles on condo grounds). I therefore end up going to random car parks or secluded spots to do any work. So the less I have to replace during services the better...hooray! However, I now have a spare cabin filter sitting around, first world problems


Takes 10 mins or less to fit the new filter frame. You can do it so quickly, nobody would notice. Oh well, simple things are often made difficult. :beer:


----------

